# Some more finished



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello all,

Here's some more that I have finished.

Hope you enjoy.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

babybop said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank You babybop.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Oh ... so hard to pick a favourite, they are all lovely.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

NannyMon said:


> Oh ... so hard to pick a favourite, they are all lovely.


Hello,

I stopped picking favourites along time ago. If I kept them all or would need to put on an extra room or so! Ha Ha

Thank You


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful Works !! How do you find time to read KP ? :lol: :lol: I will take a lesson from you & get off the "keys" and onto the "needles" :thumbup:


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Absolutely adorable and so beautifully done.
Pat


----------



## nowlin (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

Your Baby Outfits are just awesome. I did not have such

sweet patterns when my children were little. Do keep up

the good work. Happy Knitting.....Joan from Nova Scotia ;-)


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work. You have been busy. I love the outfits with the eyelash yarn/funky fur trim. x


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Love all the trim ... really makes them special.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

wow ! they are all just great


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful work.love all the outfits.


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

Really lovely, all of them


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Darling all around! Beautiful work!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Great stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I just saw these, they are so beautiful! I love the colors, the patterns and the fringe! Great yarn.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> Beautiful Works !! How do you find time to read KP ? :lol: :lol: I will take a lesson from you & get off the "keys" and onto the "needles" :thumbup:


Hello,

Thanks. Yes, you can spend a lot of time on here, but it's great fun!

Happy Knitting.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> Absolutely adorable and so beautifully done.
> Pat


Thank You Pat


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

nowlin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your Baby Outfits are just awesome. I did not have such
> 
> ...


Thank You Joan.

I love making these. Working different patterns gives them a different look. And changing colours brings each to their own.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Beautiful work. You have been busy. I love the outfits with the eyelash yarn/funky fur trim. x


Thank You. Yes, a few more done.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Dar19Knits said:


> Beautiful! Love all the trim ... really makes them special.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

jaykayone said:


> wow ! they are all just great


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lalitha said:


> Beautiful work.love all the outfits.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MarykM said:


> Really lovely, all of them


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

elsienicholls said:


> Very nice work


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Weezieo77 said:


> Darling all around! Beautiful work!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Great stuff! :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I just saw these, they are so beautiful! I love the colors, the patterns and the fringe! Great yarn.


Thank You


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! Hard to pick with color I like the most.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Beautiful! Hard to pick with color I like the most.


Thank You. Love your hats in profile pic.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

very nice. they all look lovely


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

I LURVE the faux fluff trim! Baby's first fur? Inspiring


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

they are so cuuuuuuuute


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow you have been busy, what adorable outfits.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh these are just so cute, love the trimmings too. Awesome work!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh my I have fallen in love with all of them, they are amazing you are so gifted. Thank you for sharing them. :thumbup:


----------



## Granny Annie (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the colours! How times have changed. When my red-head daughter was a year old (now 43) I remember dressing her in a navy blue sweater. I was regarded as a weird mother as all babies were dressed in pink (which didn't suit her), cream or white! Your colour choices are great!!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

What gorgeous outfits. Did you use the same pattern for all of them?


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

What wonderful work. These are all so freakin'
cute!


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I love the green and white one. Could you please tell me where i can purchase that pattern?. . It would look really nice on my grandaughter. Thank you so much [email protected]


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is outstanding they are all perfectly done just beautiful! If i had to chose a favorite... really hard but the dark purple love the dark colors on babies!


----------



## widelo123 (May 15, 2011)

Boy, have you been busy. Love them all.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## grenows (Apr 24, 2011)

beatifull work


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my, such beautiful creative work, outstanding


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

How very nice! You have been very busy. So cute!


----------



## luvprettycolors (Aug 27, 2011)

Again, you have done beautiful work. There are some lucky babies out there that will be very fashionably dressed.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

These are so beautiful, thanks for sharing your wonderful work...and so many of them!


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

Adorable!!!!!! 'Love all the trims!!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

These are just adorable! Do you have a link to the patterns for them? I'd love to make them some day ...


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

What wonderful knitting, and your choice of colors is great


----------



## charliz (May 17, 2011)

WOW! Love the outfits. Love all the colors!


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, those are all just gorgeous. How do you find the time? Or are you a really fast knitter? Beautiful work.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

My, my, my, you have been busy.

They all are just breathtakingly beautiful.

GOOD JOB !!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tsuzanne damien (May 18, 2011)

VERRY NICE!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

beautiful work, the first pattern is that a free pattern? can u list where the pattern can be found?


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful patterns and like everyone else ist's so hard to choose which one love them all do you have a link to to the patterns that were used.


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Love the colors, what yarn did you use for the trim?

You do beautiful work.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

"endless creations" - you're name is appropriate - what an amazing amount of work and its all beautiful! I love the colors and the sets you've done - any patterns available?


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

they are all beautiful I love the salmon colour best but it was a tough decision


----------



## msmass19 (Sep 8, 2011)

they are beautiful and wounderful colors,styles


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

Absolutely the cutest! What size are these? For dolls, preemies, infants?


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here's some more that I have finished.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, they are gorgeous, thanks for showing!!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

What a lovely collection of outfits. Just beautiful!


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW...just a beautiful job!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE the outfits! How darling! Can you share what pattern you used for these cuties!! You must be so proud of your work!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

WOW - you certainly have been busy. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

what beautifull work,i sure would love the pink and salmon pattern if you have it,i will sent you mu e-mail adress


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW!!! what beautiful baby outfits. You did a marvelous job.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are gorgeous. The trim makes them outstanding.


----------



## hyacinth (Mar 7, 2011)

oh my gosh, unbelievable work, really beautiful


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

These have got to be some of the cutest baby outfits I have ever seen!! Such beautiful knitting!


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Good job. Isn't that furry yarn fun? You did a great job of combining them.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here's some more that I have finished.
> 
> ...


One is nicer than the other. Each is fantastic in its own right. Is there a source for the patterns? 
Regards, DeeDee


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

They are absolutely precious.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

these are gorgeous! love the salmon set - great work. 
Shirley


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

all beautiful, great work


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep coming back and looking at the pink sweater, One great piece of work. If I havent asked already is the pattern available. Beautiful work


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

my 2 1/2 yr old was looking at these with me and said "ooooooo! doze bewaful! Day were mine when I was a liddle baby." I said "no, someone made those". "Day knit dem?!"
"Yep". "Oh WOW! Good lob!"
Yes yes, good job!


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

They all are beautiful!

Angel


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

They are all wonderful. Makes me wish my grandchildren would get married and have babies so I would have someone to make those for Your work is beautiful


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

They are all wonderful!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

These are sooooooo cute!!


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

These are all fab, dont know which I like best. I like the fur trim I keep going to try some. Do you just knit what should be the rib in fur yarn, do you use smaller needles as you would for the rib or use the larger ones same as the rest of the knitting and do you actually knit it as K1 P1 or do stocking stitch or garter stitch. They are lovely.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

I should dress so well!
Johnna


----------



## jillybmartin (Apr 28, 2011)

can you please share the patterns or where they from thx jill


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here's some more that I have finished.
> 
> ...


Hello
Beautiful job. I would love the pattern for the salmon outfit. Just love that. 
Blessing from Cape Cod, USA
Bonnie


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Those are all just adorable! I totally LOVE the salmon outfit. Too wonderful!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

EVERYTHING IS ADORABLE!!! LOVE THE FLUFFIES ON THE OUTFITS!!!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, wow! That's a LOT of cute outfits! I love your eyelash trim and the stitches on the salmon outfit are beautiful. Lots of lovely colors. Really nice and a lot of work.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow , wow and wow


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just gorgeous...leaves me speechless.
like others ...I would not be able to choose a favorite.

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·* for showing, 

Camilla


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh, WOW. You have been very busy. What do you do with your projects? Donate to charity? For gifts? Sell them?


----------



## Starlight (Jul 25, 2011)

Is there any way I can get patterns for all of these sets? They're absolutely beautiful, and beautifully made. If you can, pls post or sent to my email [email protected] I hope you have these patterns, they're outstanding. Thank you


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Your consistently wonderful.


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

Your creations are fantastic... would you be able to share the pattern for the fuzzy cardigan & the PINK pants....much appreciated...M


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

They're all lovely. Nice choice of color and yarn combina-
tions.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Wonderful sweater set - almost makes me wish I was going to have a baby to make it for  But I guess I could buy a big doll to make it for and put it on my guest room bed. 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh! They are all so cute, and so beautiful. Wow! What beautiful work.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

deeknittingclick said:


> very nice. they all look lovely


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

RhondaP said:


> I LURVE the faux fluff trim! Baby's first fur? Inspiring


Thank You Rhonda.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> they are so cuuuuuuuute


Thank You kiwiannie.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Valjean said:


> Wow you have been busy, what adorable outfits.


Thank You. Yes, I have been busy, great to see some more finished!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> Oh these are just so cute, love the trimmings too. Awesome work!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank You joyjoyw.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> Oh my I have fallen in love with all of them, they are amazing you are so gifted. Thank you for sharing them. :thumbup:


Thank You. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Granny Annie said:


> Love the colours! How times have changed. When my red-head daughter was a year old (now 43) I remember dressing her in a navy blue sweater. I was regarded as a weird mother as all babies were dressed in pink (which didn't suit her), cream or white! Your colour choices are great!!


Thank You. Kids are dressed in so many different colours now. And I love it. I love the babies dressed in the bright orange, green and multi colours.

No Mother is weird, you can dress your child how you like. If you could have your time over, you would have a great time dressing her now!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## mishalewandowski (Apr 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## birkdaleknitter (Apr 30, 2011)

What do you do with all your gorgeous outfits? They are just adorable.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

poochy2 said:


> What gorgeous outfits. Did you use the same pattern for all of them?


Thank You. I have a basics pattern, I add trims and collars, knit in different patterns. Changed to make footless leggings. Made mittens and socks, etc.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Sandi21 said:


> What wonderful work. These are all so freakin'
> cute!


Thank You Sandi.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

charlie said:


> I love the green and white one. Could you please tell me where i can purchase that pattern?. . It would look really nice on my grandaughter. Thank you so much [email protected]


Hello,

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

Have a look to see if you can purchase online.

Happy Knitting and please show us what you have knitted.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Such grand work. What size are they???


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

i knit said:


> your work is outstanding they are all perfectly done just beautiful! If i had to chose a favorite... really hard but the dark purple love the dark colors on babies!


Thank You. That is a the best I have every done on a purple outfit. Can never get the purple photos right!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

widelo123 said:


> Boy, have you been busy. Love them all.


Yes, I have been busy! Thank You.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank You.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

grenows said:


> beatifull work


Thank You


----------



## nannieannie (Sep 2, 2011)

Georgeous little outfits.....I am new to the site.....So I am asking are they Baby or Doll outfits?


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh so cute!!!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

marg777 said:


> Oh my, such beautiful creative work, outstanding


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

beverlyl said:


> How very nice! You have been very busy. So cute!


Thank You beverly.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

luvprettycolors said:


> Again, you have done beautiful work. There are some lucky babies out there that will be very fashionably dressed.


Thanks again.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Nanny26 said:


> These are so beautiful, thanks for sharing your wonderful work...and so many of them!


Thank You. These are just a few!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

nancy eley said:


> Adorable!!!!!! 'Love all the trims!!


Thanks nancy. Hardest part what trims to knit on what colours!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

cd4player said:


> These are just adorable! Do you have a link to the patterns for them? I'd love to make them some day ...


Thank You.

Sorry, I don't have a link.

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

Should be able to purchase online.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Josebellie said:


> What wonderful knitting, and your choice of colors is great


Thank You.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

charliz said:


> WOW! Love the outfits. Love all the colors!


Thank You.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

tookie. said:


> Oh my gosh, those are all just gorgeous. How do you find the time? Or are you a really fast knitter? Beautiful work.


Hello,

Thanks. I always take my knitting with me. Easier to take knitting than the sewing machine!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

dana768 said:


> My, my, my, you have been busy.
> 
> They all are just breathtakingly beautiful.
> 
> GOOD JOB !!!!! :thumbup:


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

tsuzanne damien said:


> VERRY NICE!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

annalee15 said:


> beautiful work, the first pattern is that a free pattern? can u list where the pattern can be found?


Hello,

Thanks and sorry no links.

Pattern I have used should be able to purchase book online. The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

I have just knitted these in the feather wool.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

celiaayr57 said:


> Absolutely beautiful patterns and like everyone else ist's so hard to choose which one love them all do you have a link to to the patterns that were used.


Hello and Thank You.

Sorry no links to patterns.

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

Have a look online to see if you can purchase.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

klm49 said:


> Love the colors, what yarn did you use for the trim?
> 
> You do beautiful work.


Hello and Thank You.

I have used feather wool, eyelash (or ostrich) and the salmon one, I can't remember the name, it's like a fur.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

knittersjoy said:


> "endless creations" - you're name is appropriate - what an amazing amount of work and its all beautiful! I love the colors and the sets you've done - any patterns available?


Ha Ha, yes name member name does suit!

Thanks and The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

You should be able to purchase online.

Happy knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

bettytee said:


> they are all beautiful I love the salmon colour best but it was a tough decision


Thank You. And I too love this one!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

msmass19 said:


> they are beautiful and wounderful colors,styles


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Sanz said:


> Absolutely the cutest! What size are these? For dolls, preemies, infants?


Thank You.

Can fit dolls, prem babies or newborn depending on birth weight!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

ernai said:


> What a lovely collection of outfits. Just beautiful!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

carolefrancel said:


> WOW...just a beautiful job!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

captwife said:


> Absolutely LOVE the outfits! How darling! Can you share what pattern you used for these cuties!! You must be so proud of your work!


Hello and Thank You. Yes I love making these.

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

Have a look online to see if you can purchase.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Dory said:


> WOW - you certainly have been busy. They are all so beautiful.


Thanks Dory. Yes, have been busy finishing them off!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

jocelyne said:


> what beautifull work,i sure would love the pink and salmon pattern if you have it,i will sent you mu e-mail adress


Hello and Thanks.

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie. Have a look online to see if you can purchase.

On the salmon set, I just worked in patterm for a different look. Others I have just knitted in feather wool (first photo).

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> WOW!!! what beautiful baby outfits. You did a marvelous job.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> Those are gorgeous. The trim makes them outstanding.


Thank You and the trims change the look of them.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

hyacinth said:


> oh my gosh, unbelievable work, really beautiful


Thank You


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful collection and such nice combinations of yarn. It is obvious that you love making these sweet little outfits. That is such a lot of finishing work to do. I'm not sure I'd have the patience. I sure love to see them though. Very nice work!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Tonye said:


> These have got to be some of the cutest baby outfits I have ever seen!! Such beautiful knitting!


Hello and Thanks.

Sometimes it's hard parting with them!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

normamckone said:


> Good job. Isn't that furry yarn fun? You did a great job of combining them.


Thanks and yes, I agree. Furry yarn makes them. I find it easy to knit with, others are not so lucky!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

DEE DEE said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Hello DeeDee,

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

See if you are able to purchase online.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Carol77584 said:


> They are absolutely precious.


Thanks Carol.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> these are gorgeous! love the salmon set - great work.
> Shirley


Thank You and I agree, I love the salmon one too!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> all beautiful, great work


Thank You.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Josebellie said:


> Keep coming back and looking at the pink sweater, One great piece of work. If I havent asked already is the pattern available. Beautiful work


Hello and Thanks.

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

See if you can purchase a copy online.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> my 2 1/2 yr old was looking at these with me and said "ooooooo! doze bewaful! Day were mine when I was a liddle baby." I said "no, someone made those". "Day knit dem?!"
> "Yep". "Oh WOW! Good lob!"
> Yes yes, good job!


Ha Ha. So cute!

Thanks.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Angel Star said:


> They all are beautiful!
> 
> Angel


Thanks Angel.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> They are all wonderful. Makes me wish my grandchildren would get married and have babies so I would have someone to make those for Your work is beautiful


Thank You.

Before you know it they will be having kids of their own, then you will be really busy knitting!

Anyone else you can knit for until then? You could make some for chairty?

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

glassgoddess said:


> They are all wonderful!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> These are sooooooo cute!!


Thank You


----------



## luvprettycolors (Aug 27, 2011)

Can you share the patterns for these beautiful creations. I love the feathery ones.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

magicstar said:


> These are all fab, dont know which I like best. I like the fur trim I keep going to try some. Do you just knit what should be the rib in fur yarn, do you use smaller needles as you would for the rib or use the larger ones same as the rest of the knitting and do you actually knit it as K1 P1 or do stocking stitch or garter stitch. They are lovely.


Hello and Thank You.

I just work in garter st. You could K1, P1 if you wanted to.

You don't really see what st it's worked in with the fur.

I don't change to a smaller needles as tradional band, I knit on 4mm needles and use these needles for trims.

Give it a try. I find it's knit to knit with. Only thing if you drop a st, it's not easy to find. You can also use 2 yarns, yarn and a feather yarn, etc.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Johnna said:


> I should dress so well!
> Johnna


Thanks


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

jillybmartin said:


> can you please share the patterns or where they from thx jill


Hello Jill,

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

See if you can purchase online.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

bmbeliever said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Thank You.

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

I have use used the basics pattern and added the pattern when knitting.

I think this is called "Little Fountain Pattern"

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Cin said:


> Those are all just adorable! I totally LOVE the salmon outfit. Too wonderful!


Thank You. The salmon sets seems to be the winner! HaHa


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> EVERYTHING IS ADORABLE!!! LOVE THE FLUFFIES ON THE OUTFITS!!!


Thank You.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Oh, wow! That's a LOT of cute outfits! I love your eyelash trim and the stitches on the salmon outfit are beautiful. Lots of lovely colors. Really nice and a lot of work.


Thank You. These are just a few!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

diana999 said:


> wow , wow and wow


Thanks.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Just gorgeous...leaves me speechless.
> like others ...I would not be able to choose a favorite.
> 
> *´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
> ...


Thanks again!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lkellison said:


> Oh, WOW. You have been very busy. What do you do with your projects? Donate to charity? For gifts? Sell them?


Hello, just I have been bust finishing them off.

I sell some, I use some for family & friends and I donate some to charity.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Starlight said:


> Is there any way I can get patterns for all of these sets? They're absolutely beautiful, and beautifully made. If you can, pls post or sent to my email [email protected] I hope you have these patterns, they're outstanding. Thank you


Hello Starlight,

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

You should be able to purchase online.

Thanks and Happy Knitting!


----------



## 123patacake (Jun 16, 2011)

wow u have been busy....like them all. well done girl. x


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

redhook said:


> Your consistently wonderful.


Thank You. WOW, that's lots of teddy bears!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

marg777 said:


> Your creations are fantastic... would you be able to share the pattern for the fuzzy cardigan & the PINK pants....much appreciated...M


Hello and Thank You.

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

You should be able to purchase online.

The fuzzy cardigan you can use any pattern, just work in feather or eyelash yarn. The pants, if you have a leggings pattern, change the bottom to cast off, instead of knitting the feet in.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

SimplyGran said:


> They're all lovely. Nice choice of color and yarn combina-
> tions.


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> Wonderful sweater set - almost makes me wish I was going to have a baby to make it for  But I guess I could buy a big doll to make it for and put it on my guest room bed.
> Thanks for sharing!!


Hello and Thank You.

Yes, you can get a doll and dress! You could even knit differnt outfits, maybe 1 of each day of the week! HaHa

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Justine said:


> Oh! They are all so cute, and so beautiful. Wow! What beautiful work.


Thanks Justine.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

mishalewandowski said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

birkdaleknitter said:


> What do you do with all your gorgeous outfits? They are just adorable.


Hello,

Some I sell, some I give to family & friends, some I give to charity.

Hardest part, who gets what! Ha Ha

Thank You and Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> Such grand work. What size are they???


Thank You. These can fit dolls, prem babies or newborn babies depending on birth weight.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

nannieannie said:


> Georgeous little outfits.....I am new to the site.....So I am asking are they Baby or Doll outfits?


Hello and Welcome,

Thank You. These can fit dolls, prem babies or newborns depending on birth weight.

Happy Knitting and I am sure you will love it on here!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

adele02155 said:


> Oh my gosh so cute!!!


Thank You.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What a wonderful collection and such nice combinations of yarn. It is obvious that you love making these sweet little outfits. That is such a lot of finishing work to do. I'm not sure I'd have the patience. I sure love to see them though. Very nice work!


Hello and Thank You. Yes I do love making these.

I enjoy knitting them, rather than sewing up, putting buttons on, etc. That's probably why I have so many to finish. I to have not got the patience of finishing, but with the challenge on here to finisg the WIP has got me going!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

luvprettycolors said:


> Can you share the patterns for these beautiful creations. I love the feathery ones.


Hello,

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

See if you are able to purchase online.

I have just made up in feather wool instead of yarn.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope that I have replied to all. If I have missed any, I am sorry.

Now I need to get some work done!

Happy Knitting all!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

I loved each and every one of them. 
I have joined a charity group and need patterns can you tell me where you got your patterns ? 
Thanks bunches


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

They are all lovely. There will be some lucky and well dressed babies this season!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> Beautiful Works !! How do you find time to read KP ? :lol: :lol: I will take a lesson from you & get off the "keys" and onto the "needles" :thumbup:


Knit while you read the posts :lol:


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Judy in oz said:


> Stunning!!!


Thank You Judy.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

duarteshelia said:


> I loved each and every one of them.
> I have joined a charity group and need patterns can you tell me where you got your patterns ?
> Thanks bunches


Hello and Thank You.

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

You should be able to buy it online.

You will enjoy your charity group. You can have a look online and see if you can find some free ones.

Happy Knitting and please post a photo of your items.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Susiebluel said:


> They are all lovely. There will be some lucky and well dressed babies this season!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

NannyMon said:


> Christine Dix said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful Works !! How do you find time to read KP ? :lol: :lol: I will take a lesson from you & get off the "keys" and onto the "needles" :thumbup:
> ...


Ha Ha. How did you know! Only joking!

Was thinking I need a foot pedal to use computer instead of mouse, then I could read and knit! Not sure about the typing part yet! Maybe a voice box that can type for you!

Again Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Stunning work! I love all the trim. Did the pattern call for that, or did you have the insight to add it. They are all lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisashoe61 (Aug 27, 2011)

Love how you used the two different types of yarn!!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> Stunning work! I love all the trim. Did the pattern call for that, or did you have the insight to add it. They are all lovely! :thumbup:


Hello and Thank You.

I add the trims. Not in the pattern.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Lisashoe61 said:


> Love how you used the two different types of yarn!!


Thank You


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG! You put together awesome colors and style!
Good for you


----------



## FlatheadLiving (Jun 19, 2011)

What great sets you have made. I love the very first ones (the feather wool ones) they are absolutely darling! But you did a really nice job on all of them. Barb :thumbup:


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

10Jean said:


> OMG! You put together awesome colors and style!
> Good for you


Hello Jean.

Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

FlatheadLiving said:


> What great sets you have made. I love the very first ones (the feather wool ones) they are absolutely darling! But you did a really nice job on all of them. Barb :thumbup:


Thanks Barb. Love your profile pic!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my gosh, those are absolutly stunning!


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:lol:   :thumbup: Cool knits ,great colours


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

alwilda said:


> oh my gosh, those are absolutly stunning!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

kangaroo said:


> :lol:   :thumbup: Cool knits ,great colours


Thank You. Great profile photo!


----------



## SeaSharp (Jun 1, 2011)

Your outfits are just lovely. What pattern do you use?


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks alot, if not maybe I can request it through my library.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

SeaSharp said:


> Your outfits are just lovely. What pattern do you use?


Hello and Thank You.

The pattern book I have used on some of these is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies by Vicki Moodie.

You should be able to buy it online.

Other items I have just made up to finish the set.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

duarteshelia said:


> Thanks alot, if not maybe I can request it through my library.


Your Welcome.

Going to your library is a great idea. I hope they can help.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Just beautiful!! You are a perfectionist.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG! They are beautiful! Did you do them on a machine or by hand? How does everyone get so many things done in so little time???


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

superjan said:


> Just beautiful!! You are a perfectionist.


Thank You and yes, I am! Ha Ha


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

knitting_mama said:


> OMG! They are beautiful! Did you do them on a machine or by hand? How does everyone get so many things done in so little time???


Hello,

All of these are hand knitted. I don't machine knit.

It is so easy to sit and knitting at kids sports, watching tv, etc, but I am not a fan of sewing them up!

So with the football season at an end, I have a huge amount to complete, which is what I am working on. I do not dare count how many I have left to go! That would be scary!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I am glad I am not the only one that has finished things
not sewn up. I hate that part too.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful work. xx


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful -- are these for babies or for dolls??? the look so tiny! Love the burgundy set


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SeaSharp (Jun 1, 2011)

Dear Endless Creations,
Thanks for the info on the pattern book.

SeaSharp
Groton, CT USA


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

10Jean said:


> I am glad I am not the only one that has finished things
> not sewn up. I hate that part too.


No your not the only one! HaHa

I'm sure there would be lots more out there too!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Ellie2438 said:


> Beautiful work. xx


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

MajorJane said:


> Beautiful -- are these for babies or for dolls??? the look so tiny! Love the burgundy set


Thank You. They can fit both. Depending on birth weight.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

SeaSharp said:


> Dear Endless Creations,
> Thanks for the info on the pattern book.
> 
> SeaSharp
> Groton, CT USA


Your Welcome.

I hope you can purchase a copy. Great book.


----------



## skycac (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful work and lovely colors, so much time spent, just super


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

skycac said:


> Beautiful work and lovely colors, so much time spent, just super


Thank You


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful. It is very hard to decide which one is my favorite. I guess they all are. Thank you for the info for the book.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

These are so adorable they leave me breathless! Did you use "boa" yarn?


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

wow! such gorgeous work!


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup:       Iwant to be the little one who wears these ever so cosy warm knits,you have done a wonderful job


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

all beautiful!!....well done with the feather yarn....I have trouble with it and have decided to give it away!haha!  :lol:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Throw it my way! I have no idea what feather yarn is! Please explain, and where do I get it??


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Your work is so beautiful. It is very hard to decide which one is my favorite. I guess they all are. Thank you for the info for the book.


Thank You. I know I can not pick any favourites! I love them all.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

soneka said:


> These are so adorable they leave me breathless! Did you use "boa" yarn?


Hello and Thank You.

If "boa" is another name for eyelash, well yes. That's yarn with all a fringe. I do not how else I can put it.

Others are feather wool.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> wow! such gorgeous work!


Thank You


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

lovehomemade said:


> all beautiful!!....well done with the feather yarn....I have trouble with it and have decided to give it away!haha!  :lol:


Thanks. Trouble with feather yarn, put it aside and then pick up again later. Once you have started knitting in it, you do get used to it.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

kangaroo said:


> :thumbup:       Iwant to be the little one who wears these ever so cosy warm knits,you have done a wonderful job


Ha Ha Thanks.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

soneka said:


> Throw it my way! I have no idea what feather yarn is! Please explain, and where do I get it??


Below is pictured a "feather yarn" and "eyelash yarn"

Feather has dense short fringe, approx. 1.3cm or 1/2 inch, and eyelash is longer in fringe and thinner approx. 2.5cm or 1 inch.

I am in Australia and it's sold everywhere! Colours have decreased over the past of years though. 

I hope the pictures have helped.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, thanks, now I know. I just called them by a different name (fun fur, etc.). The sweater patterns look like simple designs, but it is your creativeness that make the end products so exceptionally adorable. We can all follow pattern directions (usually), but we are not as creative as you have shown. I admire your work!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

soneka said:


> Yes, thanks, now I know. I just called them by a different name (fun fur, etc.). The sweater patterns look like simple designs, but it is your creativeness that make the end products so exceptionally adorable. We can all follow pattern directions (usually), but we are not as creative as you have shown. I admire your work!


How easy would it be for everyone, to call items the same thing around the world! Then at least I can follow the things that are written hear!

These are a very easy design, works out easier for dressing. I love making these items.

Thank You for your comments and I'm glad the photos helped.


----------

